# massey 165 circulator heater plumbing



## silversigns (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi all first time ive posted always used the site for info.My question is I have a circulating heater installed on my massey 165 plumbed it in below the thermostat and out the drain cock.The heater does not seem to be doing as good of a job as it should be its a 1500 watt heater and needs to heat for an hour before the tractor will start I seem to remember these heaters being a lot better than that ,so should I have plumbed the return line through the hole where the block heater is.The hole out for the drain cock is a quarter inch or 3/8 to a 5/8 hose is it reduced to much. I have looked for new heaters on the net saw they come with a y pipe just curious what this y pipe is for if anyone knows. Any help would be greatly appreciated,i may have more questions as im splitting the tractor on Monday to replace both clutches.


----------

